# Hgh question



## DoubleG (Jul 5, 2021)

So I'm just about to come off a really productive Sus and deca cycle. Weighed up the pros and cons and decided to cruise, never done a cruise before, always PCT but anywaysz that's what I'm leaning to. I'm also cutting my calories and going on a bit of a cut with Test Cyp or Enth 200/250 ml a week? I've had a few niggles, but also think I want to throw HGH in there to help along the way 4/5 iu per day having 2 days off a week.

I was just wondering what labs people recommend under the £200 range. As it's my first time, I'm a bit skeptical about throwing a lot of money down on it straight away on top pharma gear. Just wondering what people's thoughts are on labs in that price ranges can get access to most. Any help, appreciated.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

4/5iu per day is in no ways a "mega dose" - many run more BUT it's a pretty hefty starting dose. I'd recommend starting at 1.5iu ed and titrating up slowly over a few months to minimise sides etc 

With regards to labs - I only have experience with atomic pharma stuff. It does what it's supposed to. I run 3iu per day currently - I split into 2 1.5iu shots pre bed/early morning


----------



## DoubleG (Jul 5, 2021)

Yea I wasn't going to jump straight on at that dose, but that's the dose I was suggested by someone for my goals. Start on something similar to yours.

Yea was just wondering which ugl would be the best one more than anything. Hyge, genx etc etc


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

DoubleG said:


> Yea I was going to jump straight on at that dose, but that's the dose I was suggested by someone for my goals. Start on something similar to yours.
> 
> Yea was just wondering which ugl would be the best one more than anything. Hyge, genx etc etc


Yeah atomic pharma is "UGL" - it's pretty well priced too. But like I said, it's the only product I've used so can't say how it compares to anything else.

I started at 1.5iu per day and for the first month had huge water retention and lethargy. Once that cleared I slowly built up 0.5iu every few weeks


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

A true cruise is no more than 120mg Week test and 1u a day HGH and long term even that’s pushing it.


----------



## Whey2Anabolic (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm currently using 6iu Genxtropin and it's very good. Have used Hyge in the past but I find it hit and miss.


----------



## DoubleG (Jul 5, 2021)

Thedynamitekid said:


> A true cruise is no more than 120mg Week test and 2iu a day HGH and long term even that’s pushing it.


That's below TRT dose. Definitely don't agree with that, that won't keep your natural test in the higher end of the spectrum. Not at 38 y/o.


Has anyone had any experience with Evo- tropin by Evo pharm?


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

DoubleG said:


> That's below TRT dose. Definitely don't agree with that, that won't keep your natural test in the higher end of the spectrum. Not at 38 y/o.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with Evo- troping by Evo pharm?


Below TRT dose? Are you on crack, I’m prescribed 120mg a week split into 3 doses sub q of 40mg and that keeps me constantly in the mid 30’s which is higher than the range , I’m also 36 so you have no idea what your on about.


----------



## DoubleG (Jul 5, 2021)

You're*

Would love you to find a large selection of people that cruise on 120mg a week-Ten days. I'll wait. One iu a day also, I missed that part...really? 🤣


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Woah woah woah. Gents. There is no universal accepted definition of a "cruise" - just that it is lower than a "blast" - just as there is no universal TRT dose. Age, genetics, physique and individual drug metabolism play a huge role - some people require 300mg pw to get the same free-t levels that others get on 150mg pw. 

Let's not be a dick about others drug use. We have no right to dictate to each other how we choose to abuse or not abuse PEDs


----------



## DoubleG (Jul 5, 2021)

👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## enzime4u (Dec 11, 2015)

Whey2Anabolic said:


> I'm currently using 6iu Genxtropin and it's very good. Have used Hyge in the past but I find it hit and miss.


Do you get swole joint ? or muscle/joint pain ? I am using it for about 2 weeks 4ui/day and got those side-effects


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

I do know of a source that sells 10iu vials HLPC tested by Janoshik to be 12ius at $55/10vials kit. 65$ shipping to the UK takes 2-4 weeks sadly. Maybe we can exchange emails I'm not sure.


----------

